# RENT INCREASE ON TORTOISE BEACH



## N2TORTS (Feb 8, 2011)

OK .... I have herd of roomates ... but .....????????





<grin>



JD~:shy:


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL sooo cute JD


----------



## dmmj (Feb 8, 2011)

was "herd" tongue in cheek?


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha looks like clowns trying to fit in a clown car too cute


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL that's funny


----------



## Mao Senpai (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahaha, that is great


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like you need another hidey house.


----------



## LRBailey (Feb 8, 2011)

How funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 8, 2011)

haha, how do they get out? Silly guys


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 8, 2011)

terryo said:


> Looks like you need another hidey house.



Whats funny Terry .... is there is a huge one right to the side of them ...( actually 3 of them within 35 SF of floor space ) 
I think I own a bunch of " snuggle bunnies" .... <heh>


----------



## coreyc (Feb 9, 2011)

That's great thank's for posting


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Feb 9, 2011)

HAHA! what a sight!


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you need another hidey house.
> ...



Well, I guess no one likes to sleep alone.


----------



## Badgemash (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Reminds me of when we gave the babies a hide each and what did they do...


----------



## 9see (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL!!!! awwww


----------



## fhintz (Feb 10, 2011)

Clearly you're not paying them enough in modeling fees to be able to afford separate lodgings.


----------



## Fernando (Feb 10, 2011)

Andy NEVER goes in his HIDE I don't get it! =/


----------



## tobibaby (Feb 10, 2011)

fmadrigal said:


> Andy NEVER goes in his HIDE I don't get it! =/



mine never goes in his hide either.. i have tried tried and tried and he is just not interested lol.

very adorable pics btw


----------

